

Deploying full fledged flask app in production - kracekumar
http://kracekumar.com/post/71120049966/deploying-full-fledged-flask-app-in-production

======
ihatehandles
Great resource. I've only ever used Flask in production on Heroku, was yet to
seriously try my hand at a full-on dedicated server like DO. Aside: in your
experience what's better? dedicated hosting or going with a PaaS (for Flask
apps)

------
Nikkau
It's actually a wrong way of doing things.

We are almost in 2014, you must use a configuration manager. It's better and
simpler.

~~~
notastartup
can you provide some insight on how you would setup your flask stack using a
config manager?

I've heard people using Nginx + Gunicorn + Flask combo. Can someone explain
why you need Nginx + Gunicorn?

